
Slack Connectivity Issues - gk1
https://status.slack.com/
======
alrs
We lost USENET to Reddit and Stack Overflow, and it feels like we're about to
lose IRC to Slack.

The Internet dies a little every time someone starts a new Slack channel. I'm
glad for the SPOF reminder.

Can you imagine how many copy-pasted certs, passwords, and CC# would be
hoovered up were Slack compromised?

~~~
draw_down
I really wish people would stop pretending Slack is just IRC with a brand name
slapped on. It's so much better to use in every single way.

If you don't care about UX then you don't care about UX, but at least have the
intellectual honesty to say it.

~~~
ams6110
I care about UX but I care about my desired UX. I'm not a slack user but
assuming it were to be offered to me I'd want a command-line client. If it
didn't have that capability I'd pass.

~~~
devhead
here you go:
[https://github.com/TidalLabs/Slacker](https://github.com/TidalLabs/Slacker)

------
netguy
Looks like this is a core router internet issue. I cannot access twitter.com,
amazon.com, slack.com just to name a few.

However from a remote site I can access all sites. The sites aren't down - the
internet routes are down.

Twitter shows a core router for telia went down last night "Telia lost a core
backbone router in NY"
[https://twitter.com/ScottSwezey/status/741124806330978304](https://twitter.com/ScottSwezey/status/741124806330978304)

My tracerts to slack.com are dropping at a telia.net hop

Looking glass tool shows slack.com and amazon.com are down from the New York
(111 8th Ave) router. - [http://looking-glass.telia.net/](http://looking-
glass.telia.net/)

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
FWIW, all of my telia services out of NYC are fine (with no hiccups for days
at least).

------
brown9-2
Somewhat related, but the status page states _Uptime last 30 days: 99.99%_ but
[https://status.slack.com/calendar](https://status.slack.com/calendar) shows
quite a few incidents in the past 30 days. Do only total "outages" count
against the uptime?

FWIW, 0.01% of 30 days is 4 minutes 19 seconds.

~~~
throwanem
The calendar also shows 100% uptime for June 2016 despite the big red outage
indicator in today's box.

Perhaps the displayed uptime percentage is for the status page itself?

------
avitzurel
If your status page is not 100% transparent, don't have a status page. If you
can't stand behind the number, don't show the number.

As brown9-2 mentioned, 0.01% in the last 30 days is ~4 minutes, the outage I
personally am experiencing with Slack is way more than that.

------
ppierald
Developer productivity increases by an order of magnitude.

~~~
dplgk
Except that I can't communicate with my dev team.

~~~
alpb
Yeah, maybe that's why their productivity has increased? :)

~~~
dplgk
We're currently discussing architecture decisions.

~~~
abduhl
Have you tried using email and/or a phone? These seem to work well for all
other industries.

~~~
wmccullough
Don't be a jerk... he has a tool that he and his team likes, and he was using
it for a real task. No need to be a jerk about it. Yes a phone would work, was
that what he was using at the time? No.

~~~
abduhl
Well he might have been using the Slack iOS or Android app so I think it's a
bit premature to assume that he wasn't using a phone at the time.

------
surds
You know you have major problems when the status page itself fails to load.

Is there a meta-status page?

~~~
rdoherty
Yup: [https://metastatuspage.com/](https://metastatuspage.com/)

Slack's status page is hosted by StatusPage, and it appears that the Slack
client attempts to load the status page when it can't connect to Slack. So in
effect, Slack is DDOS'ing their own status page.

~~~
surds
I really did not expect anyone to actually come up with that. :)

They might want to do something about sending everyone over to that page.

------
daw___
Status page takes more than 30 seconds to load. Uhm.

~~~
ben336
Slack is generally very reliable. I wouldn't be surprised if this is the first
"real world" load test its status page has ever had.

------
rekoros
When team chat goes down, are you ready?

[https://sameroom.io/blog/when-team-chat-goes-down-are-you-
re...](https://sameroom.io/blog/when-team-chat-goes-down-are-you-ready/)

~~~
HillRat
That's why you use Hipchat -- use it for a month and you'll learn to _always_
be ready for it to go down.

------
erickhill
New Eng Policy: Never push critical code to production on a Friday.

~~~
balls187
New?

~~~
erickhill
@ Slack, perhaps.

------
univalent
Ha! I opened HN after Slack went down. I guess I should get back to work.

------
j15e
Too much friday beer?

